# How do you keep your bait fresh?



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Keeping your bait high and out of freshwater is a very important and often overlooked part of fishing. Doing this sometimes requires some ingenuity or just paying some money for a tray in your cooler. How do y'all keep your bait fresh and outta water?


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Last year I found these plastic containers that have four tabs and a rubber sealing ring around the lid. These worked great, and you can get a couple to separate the different baits. They come in different shapes and sizes, just get what will work best for you. Got mine at Target, but I've seen them in the grocery store as well.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I usually just use the hefty slide zip bags, and sometimes open the plug on the cooler to drain the water. There are times that I have stayed out on a pier for 48 hours straight, and haven't had much trouble. Bait SEEMS to stay fairly fresh, but it will be interesting to hear what other people do. Sounds like sprts idea would work pretty good.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

usually i just salt my bait or at least carry some salt in the car incase i stay out long.
works real well especially if you run out of ice.

most of the time i get a trip out, i use bunker.
i always usually end up with like 1-2 whole bunker left.
so when i get home, i gut the bunker and throw salt inside and outside.
then into a bag, tie it. into the freezer. the salt actually brines the bunker and it wont freeze and burn.

i can take it out a week later and still use it. about 60-70% like a fresh fish
instead of the 30% if you freeze without cleaning or salt.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I used to use a carolina bait tray...it was a good deal. Now, (for extended trips) Ice layers, bait seperated out flat, ice layer, bait seperated out flat, etc. I have also used an old cookie sheet to keep bait on with holes cut all through it to keep the bait directly out of the ice/water. Keeps bait harder-longer.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

I have a 96 qt. cooler and this method works well. I use a tupperware like container (roughly 10'' by 14'') and make two blocks of ice about 3'' thick. I lay those on the bottom and they fit perfectly to cover the bottom. Throw half a bag of ice over that then loosen the drain cap(not remove) for any melt off. Larger bait fish I just throw in the ice bed and for finger mullet I have a small plastic tray with holes in it. Fill tray with bait, cover with ice,then I lay the tray on the ice bed. I have gone on 3 to 4 day trips and when I get home and dump the ice out, the blocks have barely changed size. The cooler is big enough for the bait and any keepers (most of the time. )This will avoid floating bait in the bottom of your cooler. I also use this method with for my smaller food cooler.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

i keep it alive... doesnt get any fresher.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

depends on the bait. my bait cooler came with a trey.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a live well airiator bucket mounted on my cart for live ones. A zip lock in a small cooler I use for bait- for shrimp and cut bait fish. I freeze plastic bottles of water for the bait and fish cooler. 2-16oz bottles in sm cooler two 2 liters in fish cooler.Just wash and refreeze for next trip. Fresher the better.:beer:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Firespyder7 said:


> I used to use a carolina bait tray...it was a good deal. Now, (for extended trips) Ice layers, bait seperated out flat, ice layer, bait seperated out flat, etc. I have also used an old cookie sheet to keep bait on with holes cut all through it to keep the bait directly out of the ice/water. Keeps bait harder-longer.



x2....have made my own tray though. THICK bottom layer of ice for a base. drain the cooler periodically. 

In the winter, when bait is harder to come by, buy a bunch of fresh, use this method, and take out a day/half a days worth and put into a smaller cooler, using the same general precautions to preserve ice life in larger cooler.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

I bought a number of plastic draining trays from the dollar store for keeping shrimp and fish. I just dig it into the ice so the top of it is above the ice level. Having 2 coolers helps also. I have one for long term storage, it gets opened once or twice a day to stock the small cooler. The small one is opened frequently for baiting up. In the long term cooler I can cover everything with ice and it stays nice and cold. 

I like using the plastic trays because it is easy to keep everything in contact with the ice, easy to lift up for filling/draining the cooler and great for inventory. I don’t have to dig through the ice looking for how many bunker or mullet are really in there. Main thing I have found is to keep stuff out of the water, which softens it up fast. I was using the plastic bag technique but I feel right on the ice keeps it fresher longer. And stuff is handy to grab w/out opening/closing a bag.

I keep a small cutting board and bait knife inside the small cooler, I cut it to just fit inside with a hand hole for grabbing it out. You can pull it out and turn it 90 degrees, it fits on the cooler and makes a cutting table. Place a few shrimp and pieces of cut bait on it then place it back in, on top of everything else. To bait up you just have to open the cooler and grab a few pieces off the board. Restock it as needed, the lower bait stays fresher longer and baiting up is faster. Just remember to keep the lid closed if Wendy is fishing with ya. She looks at it as her personal sushi bar and will clean it off right quick if you turn away even for a second!!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Buried in this question is some good advice. There is no greater enemy to your bait than fresh water. You're better off leaving it in a bucket with a towel over the top if it's going to soak in meltwater.

Anything you can do to keep the fresh water away works. I prefer putting it into a cooler with a drain on the bottom, which I open every few hours to drain the melt away.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I'll play devils advocate and say that I will be more than happy to use all your bait, even the last cob mullet or spot head so they don't go bad. I'll even be more than helpful to drink your last cold beverage...hate to see those go to waste and get warm.

But, back to subject....

I got a plastic tray that just fits the inside of the cooler, that I turn upside down over the ice that I keep the bait on ( OLD PLANTER'S TRAY). The salted bait stays away from any fresh water accumilation. Any ice over the bait will melt and fall under the tray..

I also like to free 16 oz bottles and use them to keep the bait in the bait cooler cooled, especially if I am walkin to the"SPOT" in my Fishin Mate cart. When the ice melts in the water...voila..ya got fishy tastin' water!


A big tip is too make sure the bait cooler stays shut!.... aka ...keep me away!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Electric Cooler*

I have a solid state electric cooler in the back of my Suburban and often as not I don't take much ice in my front cooler. 

Bill:fishing::fishing:


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Like Racewire20 said...

Lock&Lock is the name. I use the rectangular shaped ones to put bait in. I put my different types of bait into good quality zip lock bags and then put several bags into each Lock&Lock container. That way the slime, uck, etc...from the baits doesn't get around the ringed seals on the rim. They work very well in ice/slush filled coolers. 

I trust em so much that I have put my sandwiches and other types consumable foods, etc into em and put em in the same ice filled cooler as the fish. They haven't failed me yet.

Got mine at Food Lion during a half off clearance a couple years ago. They are still going strong.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Pulled this thread from the basement. Was at Costco today and found this set of containers that I had mentioned before. For what you pay individually, this is an awesome deal. 15 different containers for less than $30. Just thought I would pass it on. These keep 100% of the water out.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

nice


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah, snapware is the move. I dont use it for bait (yet) but I use it for food.


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

I gots to get me some of that snapware. I usually use the Glad or whatever plastic containers for brined shrimp. They're cheap so if something happens to them, no big deal. I keep this on ice. Whole fish for cut bait goes in the ziplock type freezer bags, as they're thicker than the usual bags. I use the frozen bottles of water trick, too, and sometimes place them both under and over the bait, as the cold air sinks rather than rises.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Having a good cooler is a perogative. How many times you open and close the cooler will also determine how long the bait stays fresh. 

Was looking at the Yeti's...but got a Igloo Dockside 25 instead. Held ice all day. Very well insulated and has an air tight rubber gasket. I like the little trap door on top. Easy access.

Will also will start freezing block ice out of them cardboard milk / juice cartons. A solid peice of ice should melt slower than cube use. 



> I usually use the Glad or whatever plastic containers for brined shrimp. They're cheap so if something happens to them, no big deal.


That's where the peelers go!


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

Not trying to hijack this thread, but keeping bait fresh meaning using ice and a good cooler. Nsearch4Drum, enlighten me on this Igloo Dockside 25. I'm using a 25qt Coleman Marine, but I'm not blown away with it. If you have a chance, I'd like to know the measurements. Of the cooler.:redface:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

mwhuffman said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread, but keeping bait fresh meaning using ice and a good cooler. Nsearch4Drum, enlighten me on this Igloo Dockside 25. I'm using a 25qt Coleman Marine, but I'm not blown away with it. If you have a chance, I'd like to know the measurements. Of the cooler.:redface:


22" x 13 1/2"




















I like the cooler...but leaning towards an extint icey-tec or yeti 35 QT..just need the $$$$

The cooler does its job...kept ice and bait very well. I would highly recommend it. Used it the first time during the AI Spring fling.


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

Nserch,
Thanks for the measurements. It'll fit fine in my Lil Mate cart. Too bad the local Boaters World went under, as that's one of the few places around here that would have had one.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

try Modells.com


----------



## LEW1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Folks, 
I get lot of fishing magazines and one recommended freezing a salt water mix in jugs, etc for your ICE. This ice freezes at a lower temperature so it works a little like dry ice and you can make it up yourself. This should keep bait well chilled longer. LEW in Knoxville


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

LEW1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I get lot of fishing magazines and one recommended freezing a salt water mix in jugs, etc for your ICE. This ice freezes at a lower temperature so it works a little like dry ice and you can make it up yourself. This should keep bait well chilled longer. LEW in Knoxville


If used loose in the cooler versus kept in bottles/containers....would this salty H2O combo be bad for the lining of coolers?


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I like the cooler...but leaning towards an extint icey-tec or yeti 35 QT..just need the $$$$


Though they are as durable as can be, you won't see a noticeable improvement in the insulating qualities until you get in the 65qt size from my observations. A buddy of mine had a small Icy Tek (25qt I think) and my 70 qt also extinct Icee Kool/Galaxy kept ice at least 3-4 times longer. As a matter of fact I had an Igloo 60 Ice Cube that out performed his Icy Tek.



Thrifty Angler said:


> If used loose in the cooler versus kept in bottles/containers....would this salty H2O combo be bad for the lining of coolers?


Not at all.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

plotalot said:


> Though they are as durable as can be, you won't see a noticeable improvement in the insulating qualities until you get in the 65qt size from my observations. A buddy of mine had a small Icy Tek (25qt I think) and my 70 qt also extinct Icee Kool/Galaxy kept ice at least 3-4 times longer. As a matter of fact I had an Igloo 60 Ice Cube that out performed his Icy Tek.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.


huh..go figuire.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Nserch4Drum said:


> huh..go figuire.


Exactly! The smaller something is the more surface area to volume, hence the small stuff has relatively more surface area to transfer heat.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks!


----------

